

Laconica, the Twitter clone software, is one step closer to the version 1.0 - mg1313
http://www.mytestbox.com/news/laconica-twitter-clone-open-source-microblogging-software-version-073/

======
modoc
I'm curious as to the point of building a Twitter clone (other than because
you can). It seems that Twitter has really captured the market for 140 char
messages.

What is the differentiator here?

~~~
jbrun
These guys are based at the same co-working station as us, Station-C in
Montreal, and they seem to have an idea of what they are doing.

Following the linux model. They install micro-blogging on companies intranets
and then do service for them. Not a bad idea, won't be the next google, but it
is a niche market that seems ripe for the taking. A lot of companies want to
use twitter like services, but are not comfortable going online.

~~~
mg1313
A good way to make money for those guys...intranet microblogging.

------
twopoint718
Here is a podcast interview with the Laconica creator that cleared a lot of
things up for me: <http://www.twit.tv/floss37>

~~~
mg1313
Thanks for the link. The more details we get the better we understand...

------
aidanf
"Laconica is built on PHP/MySQL open source software."

Given all the hullabaloo about twiter scaling, rewrites, etc, I thought it
would be clear by now that a database driven website is not a good
architecture for twitter-like messaging system.

~~~
wmf
A single instance of Laconica probably won't support millions of users, but
the whole point IMO is to federate smaller Laconica sites rather than building
a huge centralized monopoly.

~~~
moe
Can you say XMMP...

Those who don't understand are doomed to re-invent. Poorly.

~~~
wmf
I was thinking more of SMTP. Twitter and Facebook may be the Compuserve and
Genie of Web 2.0.

~~~
kragen
You know, SMTP supports instant messages: SEND FROM: in place of MAIL FROM:.
Apparently an analogous facility (I forget if it was actually connected to
SMTP) was one of the major reasons for the uptake of Emacs on Multics.

------
zandorg
Isn't Twitter's role to do with subsidising the cost of sending thousands of
SMS messages? Rather than the actual software that sends them...

~~~
swood
Yeah, I think Twitter is subsidizing the SMS (text messages) sent to the
mobile phones...I read somewhere that they stopped to do this in China or
another asian country because it was just too expensive...

------
swood
This seem to be the most complex Twitter clone out there. I'm talking about an
open source one...

~~~
jonknee
Laconica is open source...

~~~
swood
Yes, that's what I said. Because there's Revou which is another clone but it
is commercial and I don't know how complex it is.

And I think Jaiku went open source (maybe under another name?), but I am not
sure...

